# Noodles Supreme



## YankeeGal57 (Dec 12, 2004)

*  Exported from  MasterCook  *

                             Noodles Supreme

Recipe By     : Sandy's Recipe Journal
Serving Size  : 6    Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Pasta / Rice

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
   1      thin          egg noodles -- (5 ounces)
   4      tablespoons   butter or margarine
   1      cup           cottage cheese
   1      cup           sour cream
   1      medium        onion -- chopped
   3      dashes        Tabasco sauce
     1/2  teaspoon      salt
     1/2  teaspoon      garlic salt
                        Freshly grated Parmesan cheese -- to taste

Cook noodles in boiling water for 10 minutes; drain. Toss the noodles with butter until it melts. Add remaining ingredients and stir gently until well combined. (Recipe can be frozen at this point or refrigerated overnight.) When ready to serve, bake at 350 F. for 45 minutes.

Serves 6


                   - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

NOTES :  Great with chicken or roast beef!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 12, 2004)

YUM - nice and cheesey!!!  Thanks for the recipe YankeeGal57


----------



## YankeeGal57 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Your welcome!*

We love this and makes a great side dish. Potatoes and pasta...my two favorite comfort foods! Not great for the waistline, but once in awhile won't hurt!


----------

